# Homemade carpet pad/glue remover?



## connie in WV (May 13, 2002)

We are removing carpet from our basement. Thin carpet that is easy to cut and rip out. The problem is ALL the padding is superglued to the floor. (something similiar to tile glue on the space shuttle, I'm thinking!)

We are scraping it off in 1 inch strips, but the room is huge. Is there anything you can suggest to soften the glue? Something homemade...Maybe make it easier to scrape. I am not looking to buy any commercial product or rent any machine, it would just be too much money. 

Thanks.


----------



## connie in WV (May 13, 2002)

Hmmmm...it appears the kiddos and I have some tough work ahead of us.


----------



## crafty2002 (Aug 23, 2006)

You could try kerosine. Gas would do it but don't be tempted. The fumes will build up and you might find yourself on the moon faster than the space shuttle could get there. 
Plus Bleach might take it off. 
It's according to what it was they used to put it down with but I have used both to "lossen" it up somewhat. 
But with either one you need a sheet of plywood to keep your knees on as they will both tear up soft knees. 
Plus you need a metal bucket to scrape the putty knifes off into. It will become a gooy mess if you are lucky. 
Also have a 1", 3", and 6" putty knife. You'll hit places where you will be able to take it up in 6" wide strips and then you'll hit some that it's all you can do to get 1" up. 
Good luck
Dennis.

PS, a good pair of knee pads help a lot or a cushion off an old couch or something.


----------



## chickenista (Mar 24, 2007)

It may be too late now, but I just saw this thread... A HEAT GUN!!!! We have been doing it to our wood floors.. every inch of the house is carpeted except the kitchen and it all is backed with that red rubbery stuff that has become one with my wood floors.
A heat gun and a spackle knife or or paint scraper and a comfy couch cushion for your rear and a good book on tape and it will be over before you know it. Just heat and lift away, heat and lift away, heat and lift away.... infinitum


----------



## crafty2002 (Aug 23, 2006)

I am glad you have it going on. Some things take different things, but I never thought of a heat gun. I used them for striping paint but not glue from carpet. 
And the cushoin is sure to help the butt and knees, LOL. Glad you have it working. 



Dennis


----------



## OUVickie (Mar 8, 2003)

Maybe Goo Gone?
I love that stuff and it's useful for so many things, it sorta melts glue - but I don't know how it would work on old glue. You could test it on a small portion and see if it works.


----------

